# StackTrace in eine TEXTAREA bringen



## Guest (15. Dez 2005)

Moin Moin
Mein Servlet lädt bei einem Fehler die Error.jsp. Die jsp enhällt eine Textarea, die ich mit dem StackTrace füllen möchte. Meine Frage ist jetzt: Wie komm ich an den String im StackTrace?

Ich glaube ich muss dafür den PrintWriter (System.err) umleiten. Ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie das geht (ich hatte das mal im Praktikum gemacht).

Thx


----------



## André Uhres (15. Dez 2005)

```
private String getTrace() {
        String traceOut="";
        StackTraceElement[] trace = exception.getStackTrace();
        for(int i = 0; i<trace.length; i++){
            traceOut=traceOut + trace[i] + "\n";
        }
        return traceOut;
    }
```


----------



## Guest (15. Dez 2005)

schon mal danke für die hilfe.
Leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Die Methode getStackTrace() gibt es bei mir nicht. Wir müssen für das Projekt (Studium) mit Websphere 5.1 arbeiten und dieser nutzt nur JDK 1.3.


----------



## Guest (16. Dez 2005)

Siehe Throwable#printStackTrace(PrintWriter s)
oder
Siehe Throwable#printStackTrace(PrintStream s)


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Siehe Throwable#printStackTrace(PrintWriter s)
> oder
> Siehe Throwable#printStackTrace(PrintStream s)



Danke für den Tipp. Hab darauf mal weiterrecherchiert und folgendes gefunden

```
private String getStackTraceAsString(Exception e){
	if(stringWriter == null || printWriter == null){
		stringWriter = new StringWriter();
	
		printWriter = new PrintWriter(stringWriter);
	}
	e.printStackTrace(printWriter);
	return stringWriter.getBuffer().toString();		
}
```
Funktioniert prächtig


----------

